# FreeBSD 10.3 & RADEON R9 290X/390x working?



## GreekGeek (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am a Linux refugee & have used FreeBSD in the early 2000's.

At the moment I have a Radeon R9 390x & am hopeful this will work on FreeBSD 10.3, which is due to hit beta real soon now. So has anyone got this card working & if so how or can a dev please give me a heads up as to ETA in FreeBSD?

*BFN*

GreekGeek


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm afraid not. This page might be helpful, it should be fairly up to date: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------



## GreekGeek (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi yall,

Thanks for the heads up & "dang!"

Thanks also for the pointer to wiki. I had found it in my meanderings and was hopeful that it was out of date.

Because of no hardware support, looks like 10.3 won't be for me. Good luck with the release!

*TTFN*

GreekGeek


----------

